# Quick Pretzels w/ pics!



## htc (Nov 4, 2005)

Check out these pretzels we made tonight. They were quick and easy to make. I've put a link to the recipe, in case anyone is interested. As you can see we got creative with shapes. My stepsone made a "D" for Dad and one that looks like a cinnamon roll. Toppings we used: cinnamon/raw sugar, kosher salt, poppy seeds, black seasame seeds, and shredded sharp cheddar cheese.  





http://www.breadworld.com/recipes/recipedetail.asp?id=67


----------



## pdswife (Nov 4, 2005)

Cool!  Were they hard and crunchy or soft and chewy?

I think it's great that your stepson cooks with you.


----------



## htc (Nov 4, 2005)

They were soft and chewy. I don't know how they will taste tomorrow. They've cooled completley and seem harder than they were earlier. The recipe said 15 min each cooking period, but I think that it could do for about 12 min. Also, I think if I let it rise longer it will get chewier.

Yes, stepson likes to help in the kitchen. I always make his Dad participate too cuz I think he'll remember cooking w/ his Dad a lot more than he would me, when he gets older.  DH is always good and does participate.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 4, 2005)

Your pretzels look "ganz gut"!! (They look so good it had to be said in their original tongue German!! ) Can I pinch one of them!!? 




			
				htc said:
			
		

> Yes, stepson likes to help in the kitchen. I always make his Dad participate too cuz I think he'll remember cooking w/ his Dad a lot more than he would me, when he gets older.  DH is always good and does participate.


 
I feel the same way, HTC... Lucilla, Cris's 9year old, is obviously interested in cooking, she always comes to my side and wants to help me when she sees me making something in the kitchen. Cris has made some Ice Cream, Truffles and biscuits with her and she seems to enjoy it a lot. And when she takes part in cooking the food, she is much less picky, she eats what she cooked!! Unfortunately her mother (Cris's ex) has lost enthusiasm for cooking now and only does bare minimum for their everyday dinner. I wish she had more opportunity to cook in the kitchen!!


----------



## Piccolina (Nov 4, 2005)

Ohhh I would love one of those right now HTC, they look fantastic - great job! 

Do you ever like to dip your soft pretzels into any type of sauce or condiment?


----------



## htc (Nov 4, 2005)

Urmac, I find that the same thing happened with my stepson. He's a lot less picky when he gets to help. Used to hate tomatoes, but then helped grow them and now claims it's one of his favorite veggies!  

Piccolina, sometimes I like to dip in a cheese sauce. We haven't done a dip for these yet. I was pretty liberal w/ the cheese on some of them so I might not do the dip. Just for the sake of my waistline.


----------



## licia (Nov 4, 2005)

They look so good. I printed the recipe and will try to make them with my grandkids Thanksgiving week.  I'm sure they will want to get involved in that.


----------



## KAYLINDA (Nov 4, 2005)

These look heavenly!  Great job Htc!


----------

